# Solved: ip changer



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

I added an IP blocker to my website, and to test it I used my ip... well anyways I cannot access my c-panel. Now fixing this is not what i am looking for. It's actual impossible to fix it through my computer... So does anyone know a way I can change my IP address? Is it a program? Is there a way through my comp? Now I just need help with getting a new IP. I don't want to get rid of the blocker. My reasons.

I use a cable modem. I also use a router (i dont know whether you need this info)


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

May not be as easy as it seems. This will depend largly on the ISP. If it assigns you a different IP every time you connect, then simply reconnecting will do the trick. However, if it constantly assigns you the same IP even if you reconnect, then you will have to contact the ISP, and possibly pay a fee for a different IP.


----------



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

So it is possible that when I reconnect my IP is chnaged? I do I find out if it worked?


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

you should be able to take a look at your iptables file it could be in a number of locations, /etc/iptables /etc/default/iptables /var/lib/iptables/active. In there should be a line such as -A INPUT -s 127.0.0.1 -j DENY (where the 127.0.0.1 is the address of your ip). Course assuming you have access to the box and it has a GUI you should be able to modify it. I'm not sure how well links with graphics would do with it if you don't.


----------



## BMoCore (Dec 29, 2005)

try release and renew ip? sorry but i find this funny that you locked yourself out of your own web page panel by testing the ip blocker lol. at least you know it works haha.

what kind of router are you using? what OS?


----------



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

BMoCore said:


> try release and renew ip? sorry but i find this funny that you locked yourself out of your own web page panel by testing the ip blocker lol. at least you know it works haha.
> 
> what kind of router are you using? what OS?


I didn't lock myself out of my c-panel. Ok Ill explain. It'll make your life and mine easier. I can get into my c-panel by going to the library and logging in and taking out the blocker, but thats not the thing. I did this on purpose. I am doing something for my computer class (computer for information science) and I need to find out how to unlock a secure file my school made. It's for a big exam I have, so I am testing it on my C-panel at home. Now to do so, I need to change my IP. I do not know how to do that. I have a SMC router and by operation system is Windows XP.


----------



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

tsunam said:


> you should be able to take a look at your iptables file it could be in a number of locations, /etc/iptables /etc/default/iptables /var/lib/iptables/active. In there should be a line such as -A INPUT -s 127.0.0.1 -j DENY (where the 127.0.0.1 is the address of your ip). Course assuming you have access to the box and it has a GUI you should be able to modify it. I'm not sure how well links with graphics would do with it if you don't.


Ok, um... English please. iptables? where do I find /etc/iptables /etc/default/iptables /var/lib/iptables/active? Whats GUI?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Are you saying you run C-Panel on your Windows XP computer??


----------



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

brendandonhu said:


> Are you saying you run C-Panel on your Windows XP computer??


What? No? I use hostultra.com. I log in and im in my c-panel, but I created a code that will block my ip from accessing it.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you used CPanel's IP blocker, it should just be a matter of removing that line from your .htaccess file. Why don't you just e-mail your host and ask them to reset it? If your ISP doesn't change your IP, you can connect through a proxy if your host doesn't block it. But I still don't understand why you can't just go to the library and remove the IP ban.


----------



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

brendandonhu said:


> If you used CPanel's IP blocker, it should just be a matter of removing that line from your .htaccess file. Why don't you just e-mail your host and ask them to reset it? If your ISP doesn't change your IP, you can connect through a proxy if your host doesn't block it. But I still don't understand why you can't just go to the library and remove the IP ban.


No but the thing is I can remove it very easily, but that's not the way I want to do it. I have a big exam on unlocking secure files, and my first step is changing my ip address, but I need to know how to do this. I can remove the block out of my c-panel in a second, but that's not what I want. I want to test this out before the big exam. Now I never had to use a proxie before, so can you explain to me what it does and how it works and how I can get it to work?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_server
http://tor.eff.org/


----------



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

brendandonhu said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_server
> http://tor.eff.org/


Kool that helps a lot. Thanx man. So it likes masks you IP?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Read the site, it will explain.


----------



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

brendandonhu said:


> Read the site, it will explain.


Yup. It did help, and I did it. I'm now using a Chinese IP 

Well Thanx so much.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can mark this Solved under Thread Tools :up:


----------



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

brendandonhu said:


> You can mark this Solved under Thread Tools :up:


how?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Under "Thread Tools" at the top of this page.


----------

